# 500 Esquemas para novatos y no tanto...



## capitanp (May 17, 2010)

Les traigo unos 500 esquemas de todo tipo: osciladores, trasmisores , receptores, fuentes, etc, etc....









son 5 archivos Pdf repartidos en estos 3 zip (los zip son archivos individuales, no es necesaria bajar todos para descomprimir

si no te gusta el Acrobat reader te dejo una version mas liviana libre http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/index.php

saludos


----------



## jorger (Jun 26, 2010)

Tengo una duda.
En el controlador de velocidad para motores dc (parte nº1, acrobat nº1) , ese que parece un multivibrador.. el control es por pwm o solo regula la frecuencia?.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Tengo una duda.
> En el controlador de velocidad para motores dc (parte nº1, acrobat nº1) , ese que parece un multivibrador.. el control es por pwm o solo regula la frecuencia?......


¿ Si te refieres a este ?
​Es por ancho de pulso


----------



## jorger (Jun 26, 2010)

Si.
Gracias Fogonazo.


----------

